# how come Carles Magraner capella de ministers is so darn good



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have two cd by them, ars antiqua and peregrinatio, there among my holy graal, never heard sutch a powerfull colorfull medieval music comme alive, it's trully and immensly incredible, i worship these cds there awesomes .

Did you guys heard the meditaraneum cd by capella de ministers, i bet it rad, what and outstanding discovery i made.

:tiphat:

This ensemble and director in in league whit jordi Savall or Pedro Memelsdorf, there are among the finest, sorry for all this enthousiam but it stand out in my collection of early serie music.

Any other release by them that mind blowing?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I've got nothing insightful to say, but thank you for introducing me to this ensemble! I've been enjoying their stuff on Spotify, especially Ars Antiqua.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Looks like I've got some listening to do..thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I have two cd by them, ars antiqua and peregrinatio, there among my holy graal, never heard sutch a powerfull colorfull medieval music comme alive, it's trully and immensly incredible, i worship these cds there awesomes .
> 
> Did you guys heard the meditaraneum cd by capella de ministers, i bet it rad, what and outstanding discovery i made.
> 
> ...


Do you even listen to later classical or is it always this early stuff?
I am intrigued


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Pugg, this strikes me as a not very positive comment on a serious post by de profundis. You're not intrigued at all when you disqualify de profundis' listening with the words 'this early stuff'. It says more about you yourself. And when will you grow up and appreciate 'modern stuff' yourself? Just curious :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> Pugg, this strikes me as a not very positive comment on a serious post by de profundis. You're not intrigued at all when you disqualify de profundis' listening with the words 'this early stuff'. It says more about you yourself. And when will you grow up and appreciate 'modern stuff' yourself? Just curious :tiphat:


Keeps me calm, please, try it sometime .
Question for Profundis still stands .


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You have a funny way of never answering any questions but asking other people for answers. Are you a monolith?


----------

